# Obama Calling for Defense Budget Cuts



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/01 ... dget-cuts/

The Obama administration has asked the military's Joint Chiefs of Staff to cut the Pentagon's budget request for the fiscal year 2010 by more than 10 percent -- about $55 billion -- a senior U.S. defense official tells FOX News.

Last year's defense budget was $512 billion. Service chiefs and planners will be spending the weekend "burning the midnight oil" looking at ways to cut the budget -- looking especially at weapons programs, the defense official said.

Some overall budget figures are expected to be announced Monday.

Obama met Friday at the White House with a small group of military advisers, including Admiral Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs, Gen. James Cartwright, vice chairman, and Gen. Jim Jones, National Security Council chairman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know how many times I said the military will be the first to get cut. These people don't like law enforcement or military. He doesn't go to see the troops when he is in Germany, he doesn't go to the metal of honor ceremonies, he cuts the military etc. He wants the world to see America like a submissive dog that rolls over and exposes their throat. Maybe the terrorists will be nice.

If you remember when Al Gore run he actually spent something like $12,000 to have this lady come and give him lessons on how to become an alpha male. Maybe it was Rosy O'Donnel.

I don't understand why we are becoming so weak psychologically. I don't remember which chemicals it is they blame, but I was reading an American Medical Association magazine at the doctors office and they say that in comparison to 1960 this chemical has reduced sperm and male hormones in American males by 60%. I often wonder if that isn't some of the underlying causes of feminine males. Screw with us back in the 1950's like some countries do today, and we would have squashed them like a bug.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> If you remember when Al Gore run he actually spent something like $12,000 to have this lady come and give him lessons on how to become an alpha male. Maybe it was Rosy O'Donnel.


   

I don't know what Obama is hoping by screwing our military so much, but it seems as though he wants another terrorist attack on our own soil again. Or maybe he thinks we can talk about our feelings and differences with the terrorist.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Obama has also discussed paying military personell more.

There was a report out not too long ago that showed some serious waste in military spending. There have also been issues with some military contracts that were just handed out that gave examples of some very outlandish compensation for non-military contractors. There are some weapons plans that are not getting cut per say, but rather put on the back burner because right now there is no competition for them. No use showing them to the russians and chinese until we need to. There was a tank and a fighter jet, I do not know there names though.

I am going to wait and see what gets cut out before passing judgement. If we can make military spending more efficient that it not a bad thing. Cutting out espionage and intelligence is a bad thing. There are plenty of active servicemen on this site hopefully they can provide some insight.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK we have known for a long time that there has been waste in the military. I doubt Obama will clean that up. I wish someone would. 
You sure do make a lot of excuses for Obama.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, excuses........he will need plenty to explain how we can no longer bargain with the russkies and others, from a position of strength.....i saw this coming as well, you can find waste in every department....why screw the military right out of the chute? big f-ing mistake, huge......as Russia re-arms we reduce our military budget......i guess this is more of his asinine change.......let's see how we will negotiate with the bad guys, when we are telegraphing a weak military commitment.......typical liberal bull$hit........could cost lots of American lives down the road.. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I don't know how many times I said the military will be the first to get cut. These people don't like law enforcement or military. He doesn't go to see the troops when he is in Germany, he doesn't go to the metal of honor ceremonies, he cuts the military etc. He wants the world to see America like a submissive dog that rolls over and exposes their throat. Maybe the terrorists will be nice.
> 
> If you remember when Al Gore run he actually spent something like $12,000 to have this lady come and give him lessons on how to become an alpha male. Maybe it was Rosy O'Donnel.
> 
> I don't understand why we are becoming so weak psychologically. I don't remember which chemicals it is they blame, but I was reading an American Medical Association magazine at the doctors office and they say that in comparison to 1960 this chemical has reduced sperm and male hormones in American males by 60%. I often wonder if that isn't some of the underlying causes of feminine males. Screw with us back in the 1950's like some countries do today, and we would have squashed them like a bug.


I think the chemicals they blame can be found in wine and imported beer! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> There was a report out not too long ago that showed some serious waste in military spending.


Serious waste in military spending?! Nooooooo.

I bet if you go back to the Roman Empire youd hear a bunch of Senators complaining how Horatius and Brutus were wasting money on trying to figure out what greek fire was, or developing new long range arrows.

Or maybe that they shouldnt have been fighting the barbarians but trying to "talk" to them. :lol:

Waste in military spending, nothing new there.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This wasn't an excuse, the armed services committee has junked a lot of plans in the last year. Most of the cuts shouldn't surprise anyone, I just hope it doesn't effect rank and file.

You may call it making excuses, I just prefer to wait and see before I get all hot and bothered. I don't hear too many conservatives and republicans applauding Obama for not investigating Bush or any member of his administration, not repealing Bush's tax cuts, or a few of the other things he has done in a non-partisan manor.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> blhunter3 wrote:
> I don't know what Obama is hoping by screwing our military so much, but it seems as though he wants another terrorist attack on our own soil again. Or maybe he thinks we can talk about our feelings and differences with the terrorist.


alqita or however you spell it, said years ago they would destroy us from inside. So now that they have elected Achmed as prez. are ya surprised for him cutting military. and hightoning the military. closing prisons. releasing terrorists. pulling out of war zones. I say you better gear up cause your gonna have to right them off your own porch in no time.

we ain't played cowboys and terrorists YET?

I AM NOT A POLITITIAN FOLLOWING KINDA GUY. I JUST DISLIKE ALL OF THEM. THIS IS NOT INTENDED TO OFFEND ANYBODY. IT IS JUST MY THOUGHTS. AND NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ye haw I'm your huckelberry  yet is the key word


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is just going to be the first round of cuts to all federal spending, if Obama sticks to his campaign promise to go through all spending and cut out things that him and his cabinet see fit.

This really should come as no surprise to anyone, every dem in modern history has scaled back any offensive military spending. If he has a brain he will not cut espionage, intel, and most importantly counter-intel (china) like slick willy did. The difference is Obama told america up front he was going to do this.

As far as the terrorism thing goes, there is planning to beef up our force in afghanistan and more than likely pakistan. I still think that we need as much help from moderate arab countries as possible.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

TK33 
man don't take this personal. cause it is not. But the reason I don't follow politicians is because they are like rectums. the longer their mouths are open the more poop comes out. from what I have seen over the years If their mouths are open they are lying to you. That's why we bury them 12 feet deep instead of 6'. cause they are really good people "DEEP DOWN"

and none of them keep their campaign promises. that's only another basket of lies to get votes. The way I see it they will tell us anything they think we want to hear. while on the campaign trail. only to get the position they are running for. after they get said position. they Don't know anybody. that Don't hold a large percentage of their campaign fund. and the words they said while running is water under the bridge after they get the job. I will give it to the very few that do at least try to do what the said. only to be shot down by the rest.

I would rather spend my time worrying about things I can actually change/fix or the like. And these people are not even close to that.
I do commend you for doing your part in keeping them on their toes. you are doing what I will not. It just depresses me. Since my family would rather have me happy. I steer clear of it.

My apologies If I have offended anyone. Not my intentions. 
This is just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This is just going to be the first round of cuts


Sure it is, but there is a pattern here. He doesn't visit wounded soldiers in Germany, he doesn't go to the Medal of Honor ball, and he cuts the military. I also wouldn't give him credit for the soldiers getting paid more.

Look at his stimulus package. More military weapons means more jobs, just like anything else. However, there was money for endowment for the arts. What more evidence would a reasonable person need to see he disrespects the military?



> every dem in modern history has scaled back any offensive military spending. If he has a brain he will not cut espionage, intel, and most importantly counter-intel (china) like slick willy did.


I would guess that the entire world considers anything another nation has in the military as offensive military spending? There should be a special dictionary for liberals. Offensive military weapons must be strictly a liberal terminology. I have noticed for many years that conservatives say they "think" while liberals more often than not express that same process in the terms I "feel". I think a military cut is a poor idea while liberals I am sure feel it's a good idea.  
The world becomes more dangerous and we cut military spending, a perfect scenario for disaster. Somewhere I posted that this strategy is the same as a submissive canine posturing before the alpha male. Lay down with your belly in the air and your throat exposed in the hopes that the reasonable terrorists will not kill you. TK would you support surrender right now? I'll give you credit for keeping intel and counter-intel, but things move so slowly that if they find an impending disaster and we try to gear up to defend ourselves will we be able to do it in time?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Military does spend pretty frugily, but we certainly don't need a budget cut. We need a restructure. I know the AF is flying around 40 and 50 year old acft that break all the time and kill major mission timing. If a C5 has to kneel to unload cargo out the front of it, its guaranteed to be broke for 24-48 hours... So the AF is in desperate need of a lot more money to build a few new airframes...

There's no sense for me to get upset about Obama anymore. I can't do anything about it and I didn't vote for him. I've been a strong advocate against him even when he was running against Hillary. Either one was equally as horrible IMO. I've given up on getting ****** over Obama's decisions anymore...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Instead of cutting military spending, why not cut the Senator's and House of Rep's. paycheck's? They hardly do anything anyways?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Instead of cutting military spending, why not cut the Senator's and House of Rep's. paycheck's? They hardly do anything anyways?


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of cutting military spending, why not cut the Senator's and House of Rep's. paycheck's? They hardly do anything anyways?
> ...


Well, I know its hard for some people to comprehend such a grand idea. :beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Carter cuts back on defense and Reagan builds it up, Clinton cuts back on defense and Bush builds it back up, I guess the next President will have to continue the work.


----------

